# how to make ur own 13s on a budget



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ok fellas here u go how to make them

step:1
this is what u ur gonna start with









step: 2
this is what ur gonna cut 









step: 3
theres 2 way u can do this if want a deep lip cut here where the blade is 









step: 4
or if u want a reg lip cut here where the blade is pointing at and ur gonna sand or grind down the outer lip also wen its cut 









step:5
wen ur done the ring shood look like this 









step:6
this is how it looks wen its done 









step: 7
this the finished rim with cadillac wires 









u can do these rims from these kits 
58 lowrider impala
63 lowrider impala
80s cadillac or donk

hope this help sum of u guys uffin:

same lip different wires


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Damn.. I love the ones on that 61!!! What it the dish you use from in the first pic?? Anything that will fit the pegasus tires??


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chris_thobe said:


> Damn.. I love the ones on that 61!!! What it the dish you use from in the first pic?? Anything that will fit the pegasus tires??


THESE R SMALLER RIMS THAN THE PEGASUS RIMS BRO U GONNA HAVE TO MAKE UR OWN TIRES FOR THESE THE TIRES WER CUT TO FIT THESE RIMS CHRIS


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

unstreched pegusus whitewalls work ok but a bit loose.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ART2ROLL said:


> unstreched pegusus whitewalls work ok but a bit loose.


Nope tryed it still abit to big bro


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

SICK!! is this the 2 tone revell lowrider SHIT rims for the dish?! sick idea....now someone needs to cast that tire!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hmmm Im not under standing what your useing for the dish. What part is that in those kits?

Great tip tho.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

63 revell has the 2 tone wheels...im sure there are more?! good idea on the spokes! cuz the 63 revell suck!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OOHH, OK thanks.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Hmmm Im not under standing what your useing for the dish. What part is that in those kits?
> 
> Great tip tho.


there the ugly ass 2 piece rims that come in the revell lowrider kits,ive been doing the same trick for my builds...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

My 64 didn't come with those 2 piece rims. That's the only one I've ever had from revell. So if the revell kits come with the 2 piece rim, wouldn't that have a 13" tire.?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> My 64 didn't come with those 2 piece rims. That's the only one I've ever had from revell. So if the revell kits come with the 2 piece rim, wouldn't that have a 13" tire.?


oh yeah i forgot the 64 dose'nt come with thoses rims,the 63 dose tho..they aint really 13's there just a little bit smaller then the pegasus rims


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

The cadillac low rider by revell got the right size tire on the 13s plus it has the same rim ur cut'n


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Great how to bro! Wat wires are on the 64 ?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> THESE R SMALLER RIMS THAN THE PEGASUS RIMS BRO U GONNA HAVE TO MAKE UR OWN TIRES FOR THESE THE TIRES WER CUT TO FIT THESE RIMS CHRIS


I got you bro.. I see the cut mark on the white wall now, anyways, I like it!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> The cadillac low rider by revell got the right size tire on the 13s plus it has the same rim ur cut'n


does it have the decal for the white wall like the 64 revell? tires would work , but you need the real white wall piece....what about jev's tires?! but i think he only casts stuff for sale from time to time though too?!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> does it have the decal for the white wall like the 64 revell? tires would work , but you need the real white wall piece....what about jev's tires?! but i think he only casts stuff for sale from time to time though too?!


The tire has a slot cast into it for a separately cast white wall.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

On a 13" tire.....that's kool as hell.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> ok fellas here u go how to make them
> 
> step:1
> this is what u ur gonna start with
> ...


Great tutorial,now I need to get a revell caddy for those wheels and cut away:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

avidinha said:


> The tire has a slot cast into it for a separately cast white wall.


cool! i never did get the lowrider kit 1st version or repop....just the old donk which i never even opened up really! so in comparison to the 63 revell dish and the caddy dish......are the 2 different or was the same tooling used for the caddy dish? caddy spokes look so much better compared to the old lowrider junk though! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> does it have the decal for the white wall like the 64 revell? tires would work , but you need the real white wall piece....what about jev's tires?! but i think he only casts stuff for sale from time to time though too?![/QUOTE it has the rubber white wall not the decal pic won't upload :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Here u go sinicle


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Dre1only said:


> hocknberry said:
> 
> 
> > does it have the decal for the white wall like the 64 revell? tires would work , but you need the real white wall piece....what about jev's tires?! but i think he only casts stuff for sale from time to time though too?![/QUOTE it has the rubber white wall not the decal pic won't upload :dunno:
> ...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Right on Frank! Thanks homie!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sinicle said:


> Right on Frank! Thanks homie!


 uffin:


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Heres how I made some wire wheels. I started with a lindberg 61 impala kit the wheels look like lowrider wheels but no dish so I black washed the rims so the spokes would show better. But they still didnt have the look. So I was building a 1940 ford. I noticed the rear wheel sleeves if turned around make the perfect fully reversed deep dish lowrider wheel look. So next I matched the 40 ford sleeves to the 61 impala wires. Perfect fit no mods needed no cutting. So I painted them , should had used some bmf but I had none lol. Then glued them up. Took the stock tires and painted a white wall on and thats what worked for me. Just thought id post this and hope it helps some of you.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

here u go pelon


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

nice how-to Frank...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dfwr83 said:


> nice how-to Frank...


tks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## pelon956 (Dec 31, 2012)

imma have to try this lol i just noticed this thread


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTFT FOR U NEWBS :naughty::naughty:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

:sprint:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 10 guests)

lots of ninjas hmmmmmm i wonder who could they be :shocked: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Got my ass back over here lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

For some reason i cant get my tires to look the same tho.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Got my ass back over here lol


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

very nice


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

This is what i got after i followed this tutorial














i think i'm missing something, doesn't look smaller like it should.
thanks homie for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

13dayton said:


> This is what i got after i followed this tutorial
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sergio try pegasus tires with caddy white walls


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

4 piece bigdogg 13s :biggrin:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> sergio try pegasus tires with caddy white walls


I'll try on my next project


----------

